# Panama City Beach red tide info?



## surf monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

I finally have a free weekend to go fishing and want to head down to PCB. Does anybody know how bad the red tide is right now. I don't want to drive all the way down there for nothin.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've heard it's starting to dissipate. Hopefully all the rain yesterday and the winds today will push it out.


----------

